# Athens Accomplice



## Hoobilly (Dec 4, 2007)

I have had my Athens Accomplice now for over 2 months. In the last 2 weeks I have been tearing up the target and love it.

Its a 26" draw and was set at 68 lbs from the factory.

After the last week of shooting it I noticed that it seemed faster than other short draw bows I have owned over the years.

Jason AKA Athens 1 suggested that I bring it my bow down and chrono it at their facilities.

Killer set up you have there Jason ! 

His man Wess met me there and set up the chrono for me. He checked my poundage and as the general rule, it settled down just a fuzz under 2 pounds less due to the winners choice string strectch and wound up being 25.6 lbs.

With a 325 grain hunting arrow, it shot a 280 FPS ! I knew it was a shooter !

We also shot a 350 grain arrow and it shot 272 FPS. I am going to turn it back up to 68 lbs next week and see what happens.

This is one smooth shooting bow and looking forward to slamming a deer and turkey with it.

All in all, I am very, very pleased to have this bow !


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

Word must be getting out...
while at Bass and Bucks on Friday, I witnessed one archer placing a special order for Athens Accomplice 34 ATA in 60# wt., another bow technician was putting the finishing touches on another Athens Accomplice 32 ATA with 30 inch draw, while a 3rd. bow technician took an incoming phone call.
Yes, another Athens Accomplice was going to be ordered via the only online store for Athens. 
These transactions all took place within a five minute time-frame. 
Guess what my next bow will be??? :secret:

Let's just say...my user name will not be reflected by my next bow purchase.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*thanks for the feedback*



mathews/fish said:


> Word must be getting out...
> while at Bass and Bucks on Friday, I witnessed one archer placing a special order for Athens Accomplice 34 ATA in 60# wt., another bow technician was putting the finishing touches on another Athens Accomplice 32 ATA with 30 inch draw, while a 3rd. bow technician took an incoming phone call.
> Yes, another Athens Accomplice was going to be ordered via the only online store for Athens.
> These transactions all took place within a five minute time-frame.
> ...



thanks
Jason


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

I would like to know how you got one at 26" Draw?

Their website states the Accomplice starts at 27"... I contacted them via email just yesterday and was told by Amanda it will be later this year before they accomadate anyone below 27"

I would like to purchase one, but I need a true 26"

DBrasco


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

we made the bow for hoobilly custom strings and cables and tweeked the cams we will offer a short dl's down to 23" for 2010 maybe september or sooner.

thanks
Jason


----------

